
Testing the effects of hiding downvotes in r/politics - MrJagil
https://www.reddit.com/r/politics/comments/7odapz/we_tested_the_effects_of_hiding_downvotes_in/
======
anon11082016
Was hoping this had some effect, making it less of a one track cesspool of
ideology but alas, not yet. There used to be some sort of discussion that took
place on there but now it's all "fall in line" with the Narrative.

~~~
SpikeDad
Their methodology was garbage considering that mobile users were not affected
(since they can't hide down voting on most mobile clients).

In any case WRT to political Reddits down votes are essential for subscribers
to remove troll posts (which are very frequent) since mods are hesitant to
remove posts even when they're obviously intended to incense the subscribers.

It's a difficult situation to try to make a decision.

~~~
anon11082016
Just curious, isn't there some sort of "contest" or competition mode that
hides scores? Or is that only for a particular post and can't be applied for
all posts going forward and hence not applicable here?

------
forapurpose
Is there an online politics and policy forum that for its topics matches the
quality that HN achieves on technical topics (or does better)? Specifically, I
mean the knowledge value of comments, the expertise and sophistication, and
the lack of flaming and trolling.

I have yet to find one with a signal to noise ratio that is even nearly worth
my time. Most are filled with misinformation, partisan spin, and propaganda
attacks, none of which I learn much about (except what the latest misinfo,
spin, and propaganda is). I want a forum that's focused on informing its
members.

~~~
siimtalvik
Give /r/NeutralPolitics a shot.

It's a heavily moderated subreddit focusing on well sourced content.

Essentially, if a comment(fact) doesn't have a respected source attached it
gets booted.

~~~
forapurpose
Thanks! At first glance that looks pretty good. At least, no flames or
propaganda (so far).

------
mcast
I find it impossible to believe that there are no bots or paid marketing
shills on Reddit.

If you were to hide downvotes, this would only affect “honest” users, and not
bot farms using APIs or web extensions.

